# Knott soil



## john arnold (20 Jul 2021)

Hey all been a while since i been here
Anyone used knott aquasoil,,?


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Jul 2021)

Oliver Knott's Nature Soil is a typical enriched clay substrate which is the same as Colombo Florabase or ADA Aquasoil.
These are very good substrates but may leach ammonia into the water column on first use.

Cheers,


----------



## zozo (22 Jul 2021)

ceg4048 said:


> which is the same as Colombo Florabase



This one I've used in the past, it indeed is a tiny slightly baked porous and rather soft clay ball. I experienced it to be extremely lightweight especially the small grain. Which makes it a pain in the neck to place small carpet plants such as HC or hair grass. Especially in the beginning, it will capture a lot of air inside that needs to be depleted first. It's not a bad idea to soak this substrate for a couple of days before putting the plants in.

Also experienced that this isn't the best choice for long term setups it will turn soft and mushy and turn into dust over time.  I guess this won't be of an issue for short term scapes that will be taken down within 1 or 2 years again. But then forget about reusing it.

My personal opinion on Colombo Florabase, I never buy it again it's way too expensive for what it brings.


----------



## PARAGUAY (22 Jul 2021)

There is a humourous review of Knott Soil in PFK were the reviewer says the all singin dancing claims about the product are uneccessary just having the Oliver Knott name on the packaging would be enough bit like putting Nescafe on a coffee jar🙂


----------



## john arnold (26 Jul 2021)

Thanks all i use tropica soil  its just that oliver knotts was available so just wondered if it was better or worse, probs the same i guess


----------

